# Πέθανε ο Νίκος Κάσδαγλης



## crystal (Feb 17, 2009)

Πέθανε χθες και τάφηκε σήμερα, νομίζω, στη Ρόδο, απ' όπου κατάγεται.
Τέλος πάντων, ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει νόημα να το ανακοινώνω εδώ, αφού οι περισσότεροι θα το έχετε διαβάσει και στις εφημερίδες. Αλλά ο Κάσδαγλης μ' αρέσει πάρα πολύ, μ' αρέσουν τα θέματα και η γραφή του, και στενοχωρήθηκα. Συμπτωματικά τη _Νευρή_ τη διάβασα τον Δεκέμβρη, την περίοδο των επεισοδίων, και πολλή από την αποφορά του βιβλίου μού θύμισε αυτά που έβλεπα γύρω μου εκείνες τις μέρες...


----------



## sarant (Feb 17, 2009)

Κουντρασταδόροι, δηλαδή αυτοί που κάνουν κουντράστες, δηλαδή θαλασσινές κόντρες με τις βάρκες τους, το πρώτο διήγημα από τις Σπιλιάδες, με θέμα την ύβρη και τη νέμεση, ίσως, όπως και τα τέσσερα της συλλογής αυτής, νομίζω.
http://www.sarantakos.com/kibwtos/mazi/kasdaglhs_kountrastadoroi.html


----------

